# suggestions for tankmates with peacock bass



## sinigang

i'm lookin for 2-3 tankmates for a 3" peacock bass in a 150 for life. i want them all around the same size, but i kno that peacock bass' grow real fast. so if theres some suggestions on tankmate sizes i'm happy to hear em.


----------



## SERRAPYGO

In my experience in keeping these fish, I find that peacocks are devout eaters but not overly aggressive towards other fish. They can be easily bullied by bigger, more aggressive South and Central American fish. 
I'm guessing maybe Severum or smaller Oscars, and/or Jack Dempseys, Pike cichlids, various catfish, could be kept with them...if you must. Personally, I would keep it a solo species tank. Peacocks are gorgeous fish and would do best on their own. Solo, you might even get lucky and spawn them.


----------



## sinigang

if i had a little jack dempsey with it, or wutever . if i had them at the same size, would the bass outgrow and eat them as soon as it wanted to?


----------



## snakehead rock

sinigang said:


> if i had a little jack dempsey with it, or wutever . if i had them at the same size, would the bass outgrow and eat them as soon as it wanted to?


yup...i say Oscars would go good with pbass since they both grow around the same pace...I wouldn't recommended pike cichlids cause they can be real mean sobs.


----------



## AKSkirmish

Basically your gonna be loking at a fish that grows around the same rate as them and also has a passive temperment,But not afraid to get aggressive if needed-Good luck-

I wouldn't suggest ne thing like severums or dempseys-they just plain grow to slow and the bass will end up eating it eventually-


----------



## JD7.62

What about an aro? Get one that is about twice the size of your current cichlas and they should be fine.

Stingrays on the bottom would be ok as well. Most catfish would be fine. I really like Tigs. If you can get some larger dats they would be nice as well.


----------



## sinigang

i'm also thinkin about dats...but the only ones i see are 4 inches. how long do they take to grow? i thought arrowanas grew fast too


----------



## AKSkirmish

sinigang said:


> i'm also thinkin about dats...but the only ones i see are 4 inches. how long do they take to grow? i thought arrowanas grew fast too


Aro is useless in a 150 gal (trust me on this one),and dats are slow growers-But adults would work....


----------



## sinigang

i'm thinking...peacock...oscar...and something else..catfish? ...some other cichlid?


----------



## welsher7

what are the demensions of the 150g?


----------

